# porsche wheel survey!!



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)

porsche wheel on new beetle, show me what your wearing. I'm not decide yet wich one to choose, so post your beetle on porsche wheel, wich adaptor using? spec and Pict of course


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*hey now....*

lobster claws: 19x8 et57, 22mm adapters......


----------



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)

can't run 19, but fit great with the topless


----------



## TurboCarmelo5MC (Jan 11, 2022)

Do the larger width lobster claw fit on the beetle or are the 8s the largest width you can go?


----------



## TurboCarmelo5MC (Jan 11, 2022)

What kind of car do you drive, and why doesn’t it fit with the 19s? And is this picture photoshopped with the wheels?


----------

